# New coffee nook



## kevin (Sep 21, 2014)

After a 5-month kitchen refurb (should've been 6 weeks, but between the global materials shortage and the builders getting covid, it all dragged on a bit...), I finally have a dedicated coffee nook! Looking forward to getting back into V60s as well as experimenting more with espressos (both been in storage during the refurb).

Pending tasks: fix the LED lights at the top, and 3d-print some portafilter holders.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@kevin Wow, super neat, symmetrical and an altar to coffee...😁


----------



## Waitforme (Dec 13, 2020)

Very nice.

Getting quite Feng shui esque 🤔


----------



## prezes (Apr 17, 2018)

Absolutely love it!


----------



## kevin (Sep 21, 2014)

Thanks all! Current dilemma is whether to have the blue LEDs on or not; they do look good, but they don't really go with the surroundings.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

kevin said:


> Thanks all! Current dilemma is whether to have the blue LEDs on or not; they do look good, but they don't really go with the surroundings.


 It's a pity they didn't make them RGB with a little hand controller.


----------

